# Denial of Overtime



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was denied overtime for this last week, as "the job" decided that I must take my day-off-lost at another time: we measured a murder scene involving five (count-'em) suspects that was at least 3/10 of a mile long, curves included. So, the matter is under grievance at this time...I'll let you know what happens.

Should see my money about two years from now...without interest! :evil:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Matter adjusted"....after a bunch of telephone calls...wasted man-hours, money for calls, and political non-sense! :evil: 

Color this case "closed".


----------

